# Quick way to remove tannin from driftwood



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

What's is the quickest way to remove tannins from driftwood ? I ve had a big piece of driftwood sitting in a container of water for months and still getting brown water . 
I m thinking of buying a large pot and boiling the wood , would this speed the process up ?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

That would help, but all DW will leak tannins. It may continue to leak for years.


----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a peice of drift wood about 11inch long. What i did was left it soaking in water for a week. (Clean water everyday) then i boiled it for around 5 to 10mins. Then soaked it again for a week. I have no tannins coming out of it. The tennins wont hurt your fish at all. I just did not like the look of the water. Hope this helps.


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

just run some purigen in your tank and it wont matter. it absorbs tannins.


----------



## iamoraal (Sep 5, 2016)

I boil mine. Some are fine the first time. I had one stubborn piece though that I boiled and changed the water several times and it still leaked. I didn't use that piece.


----------

